# Taking Kitchen Knives to HRA



## SMHarman (Jan 24, 2014)

As many of us comment, kitchen knives in timeshares and rentals are generally not up to the standard we use at home.

Has anyone taken their kitchen knives to the Bahamas?  If so, have they had any problems with them at customs?


----------



## WestinOwner (Jan 24, 2014)

SMHarman said:


> As many of us comment, kitchen knives in timeshares and rentals are generally not up to the standard we use at home.
> 
> Has anyone taken their kitchen knives to the Bahamas?  If so, have they had any problems with them at customs?



Seriously?  You are so concerned about the quality of the kitchen knives that you are going to bring a set from home. Seriously?


----------



## SMHarman (Jan 25, 2014)

WestinOwner said:


> Seriously?  You are so concerned about the quality of the kitchen knives that you are going to bring a set from home. Seriously?



No not a full set.  One or two, generally a 6in and an 8in knife.

They get put in these




http://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-Cutlery-BladeSafe-8-Inch-10-Inch/dp/B000MF47B6
and travel in the checked baggage.

I guess you have never done any serious food prep in a Timeshare or Vacation home kitchen?


----------



## CO skier (Jan 25, 2014)

Instead of knives, why not bring a knife sharpener?

http://m.basspro.com/Smiths-3-in-1-Knife-and-Tool-Sharpener/product/82826/114243



SMHarman said:


> I guess you have never done any serious food prep in a Timeshare or Vacation home kitchen?



After boning out that pork shoulder or leg of lamb, any knife will need a good sharpening.


At our timeshare 3 weeks ago, my MIL commented so many times on how well the knives cut that I ordered the exact J.A. Henkels 13-piece knife set for her online (with Free Delivery).  Maybe the timeshare set was relatively new, because they were the best knives I have ever used in a timeshare.


----------



## Chrispee (Jan 25, 2014)

I have been disappointed in the knife set every time I rent a condo or stay in a timeshare, but my own set does not have travel covers.  I suppose I could buy a couple for traveling but it really seems like a pain.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 25, 2014)

If you are checking luggage anyway, packing kitchen knives isn't a problem. But since the airlines have resorted to extortion, we no longer check luggage. I carry a knife sharpener.

Jim


----------



## SMHarman (Jan 25, 2014)

Good ideas Jim
The Bahamas customs along with drugs, guns and fresh fruit also list knives but I think they mean the broader knives that people carry to harm other people. 

I was hoping for HRA real world experience. Carrying to us destinations has never been a problem except baggage fees.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 25, 2014)

If you stayed in Bayeux, you could have your knives sharpened. This is of no help to the OP, but I thought I'd share these photos of the traveling knife sharpener in Bayeux, Normandy, France (9/2013)
This was Saturday, Market Day, in Bayeux.


----------



## Westin5Star (Jan 25, 2014)

When we are at HRA, we eat breakfast in the room.  We then have lunch and dinner at Atlantis or in Nassau.  We counted that my boys (8&10) have been at HRA for over 190 nights (or over a half of a year) and we have never tried the knives.  We will be there next month and I am going to have to try out those knives so I can see what they are like.


----------



## SMHarman (Jan 25, 2014)

There is a wonderful and very reasonably priced Lady at Chelsea Market in NY that does the same.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 25, 2014)

SMHarman said:


> There is a wonderful and very reasonably priced Lady at Chelsea Market in NY that does the same.



Good to know. I am due for a trip to NYC and enjoy going to "Eatly" in Chelsea.
I will bring a few knives with us. Thanks.


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 25, 2014)

WestinOwner said:


> Seriously?  You are so concerned about the quality of the kitchen knives that you are going to bring a set from home. Seriously?



Serious as a screen door on a submarine!  We carry a small set when we travel by car and carry a small sharpener when we fly.

There is no quality to most knives in timeshares and it's difficult to cut any meat to prepare it for cooking.  And don't even think about trying to fillet a fish with most TS knife sets.


----------



## ragdoll (Jan 25, 2014)

SMHarman said:


> As many of us comment, kitchen knives in timeshares and rentals are generally not up to the standard we use at home.
> 
> Has anyone taken their kitchen knives to the Bahamas?  If so, have they had any problems with them at customs?



Not at HRA but in Hawaii, I just buy cheap knives at the grocery store when I arrive. Not the best quality but definitely sharp for the short time we will be there.


----------



## oneohana (Jan 25, 2014)

WestinOwner said:


> Seriously?  You are so concerned about the quality of the kitchen knives that you are going to bring a set from home. Seriously?



I always bring a pair of knives and a vegetable peeler. I've only stayed at 1 ts that I thought that the knives were ok.

We eat most of the meals in and I do all the cooking. Depending on the location, determines what knives get brought.


----------



## oneohana (Jan 25, 2014)

SMHarman said:


> As many of us comment, kitchen knives in timeshares and rentals are generally not up to the standard we use at home.
> 
> Has anyone taken their kitchen knives to the Bahamas?  If so, have they had any problems with them at customs?



We haven't been to Harborside in a few years. We would just get a porter to get us through customs and never had a problem with the knives.


----------



## suzannesimon (Jan 25, 2014)

The bigger problem at HRA is that there is no traditional oven and no grills which curtail a lot of serious cooking.  I always buy any needed knives at the grocery store at other resorts.  I don't suppose HRA allows any of those small disposable charcoal grills?


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 25, 2014)

SMHarman said:


> There is a wonderful and very reasonably priced Lady at Chelsea Market in NY that does the same.





Found the info on her (Thanks !) for location and hours:

http://www.samuraisharpening.com/schedule.html


----------



## SMHarman (Jan 26, 2014)

Westin5Star said:


> When we are at HRA, we eat breakfast in the room.  We then have lunch and dinner at Atlantis or in Nassau.  We counted that my boys (8&10) have been at HRA for over 190 nights (or over a half of a year) and we have never tried the knives.  We will be there next month and I am going to have to try out those knives so I can see what they are like.



Did you rent a car or did you just suck up all these $15 to cross the bridge cab fares.  I live in NYC and travel in cabs more than cars but seriously, $15 for the mile or so to the supermarket!  Oh and when you get there you don't have change for a $20 so you are hoping I give up and tell you to keep the other $5.  Really!

I'm starting to think renting a car here is good value.  To and from the airport, a couple of trips to the fish fry, another couple to the supermarket and it is paid for!


----------

